# Breeder Recommendations western KY, TN



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

HI,
I'm wanting an adult, pet Maltese.
I would also take a puppy.
My point is, I'd take either one!
LOL
I'd like to have a good, healthy Maltese; male or female.
Doesn't matter. Just for a pet.
Adult or puppy, doesn't matter.

Since I cannot afford a pricetag of $1,000 I am willing to take an adult, perhaps one retiring from breeding.

Hopefully, I can find one.

Does anyone know of good breeders in western KY/western TN?

Thanks


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I'm in Central Kentucky....and have never found a breeder in my area. Good luck!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> HI,
> I'm wanting an adult, pet Maltese.
> I would also take a puppy.
> My point is, I'd take either one!
> ...











Have you looked into a rescue dog?


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

I was sent info about a Maltese rescue but what they have now are mixes. I want a full-blooded Maltese.
Do you have a rescue dog?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

No I don't. But if you look online (search 'rescue' and a large city near you) you might be surprised. There are a lot of rescues. Do you have a shelter in your area? It might also be an idea to register with them. Good luck. I hope you find a Malt, they're wonderful, new or 'used' (rescue!).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue is in Tennessee:

http://www.scmradoption.com/

With any rescue group, it's a good idea to fill out the adoption application and get approved so that you're ready when the perfect dog for you comes into recsue.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

Rescue would be fine, if I can get a purebred Maltese there. Like I said, I did look at rescue but what they have are mixes......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you click on the link I gave you and go to "Adoptable Pets", you'll see they have a number of purebred Maltese.

Look at Jamie:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=6016855


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found another Maltese rescue group in Tennessee.

http://www.geocities.com/etmsdr/


----------



## Lucy & Lily's Mom (Jun 5, 2006)

I got Lily from a breeder in Dunnville, Kentucky called Reveille Maltese. I'm not sure where Dunnville is located in Kentucky. I met them at a dog show in Marietta, Georgia. They were very nice and met me half way in Murfreesboro, Tennessee. Lily was 16 months old when I got her and she is the sweetest little dog I have ever had







I wish you luck in your search and let us know what happens.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is a link to some information about Reveille Maltese with contact information:

http://www.qualitydogs.com/Maltese/breeders.html


----------

